# A few longhorn beetles



## orionmystery (Jul 27, 2011)

A few longhorn beetles, all from Maliau Basin.

Stunningly beautiful longhorn beetle, _Cyriopalus wallacei_ Pascoe, 1869 male. 
















record shot...bad light.  A male, _Gnoma subfasciata_ 





A female  _Gnoma subfasciata_ with mites necklace 





_Anandra capriciosa_ Thomson, 1864.


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 28, 2011)

Well done. Mainly the light control. The last two are halfway between full and close-up ...
Thanks for sharing.
Good job !
:thumbup:


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 28, 2011)

Actinometro said:


> Well done. Mainly the light control. The last two are halfway between full and close-up ...
> Thanks for sharing.
> Good job !
> :thumbup:



Thanks for commenting.


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Jul 29, 2011)

The Longhorn Beetle really does make for an incredible subject, very cool. Well done!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 2, 2011)

pathoulihan1 said:


> The Longhorn Beetle really does make for an incredible subject, very cool. Well done!



Thanks pathoulihan1.


----------

